

How to get from weekend idea to funded startup - bochi
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-get-from-weekend-idea-to-funded.html

======
andrewcross
Very interesting stuff, although I noticed that they left out bootstrapping as
an option. While obviously not right for every company, I think too many
startups turn to funding as a necessity when they could bootstrap it. It's
sure as hell stressful, but it forces you to be lean and build good habits
from the beginning.

I'm also a huge fan of the benefits of multiple co-founders. With the startup
I'm currently working on, GooseChase (<http://goosecha.se>), we have 5 co-
founders: 2 Business, 2 Developers, 1 Front-End Designer. For the business
guys and the development guys, they each have different strengths so there's
minimal overlap, but it's very helpful to have someone that you can bounce
ideas off of. Problems are a hell of a lot easier to solve when you have a
fresh take on it.

Anyone have any stories or examples of bootstrapping and/or relatively large
co-founder groups?

~~~
aberkowitz
> Anyone have any stories or examples of ... large co-founder groups?

From my personal experience, it is very common to see startups founded with
many co-founders. I've seen it a lot in college groups, where one individual
is very motivated to bring in their friends with specialized skills.

Unfortunately, the high speed stage of startups where anything goes, and any
one founder's ideas can define the product does not last for long. This often
leads to a smaller, more refined group of founders.

------
hxf148
Interesting if straight forward stuff, we've put a lot of that into practice
at <http://infostripe.com>. We are trying to break some molds as to what is an
app and what is a website, blog or other.

It's tough sometimes but having supportive founders, friends and family is
key.

